

Plentyoffish CEO: We Were Hacked, So I Emailed The Hacker’s Mom - amirmc
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/plentyoffish-ceo-we-were-hacked-almost-extorted-so-i-emailed-the-hackers-mom/

======
grumo
I just spoke directly with Chris Russo over Skype. He is extremely upset about
the whole situation. I don't want to put any words on his mouth. He tells his
own version of the events on this link which he allowed me to post on his
behalf -> <http://ow.ly/3N8h8>

~~~
cperciva
Note to self: Markus Frind goes on the "responsible disclosure doesn't work
here" list.

